# Chicken Stew from the Ceramic Grill



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

*Chicken Stew on the Grill*​
I always start out my soups and stews with copious amounts of minced garlic, diced onions, carrots, celery, some broth, salt, pepper and some savory and of course, the meat. 

In this case I used chicken broth and some previously grilled boneless chicken thighs cut into chunks. I start on the stove with the veggies, seasonings and half the broth. Bring to a slow boil and cook until vegetables are crisp tender. Taste test for seasonings. Add the chopped chicken and the rest of the broth. Transfer mixture to a cast iron Dutch oven*. 

Have your grill set up for indirect cooking at approx 300°. Place the Dutch Oven in the cooker, uncovered.







Let it simmer (you may have to lower your temp) for a couple of hours, stirring every now and then.

Some of the liquid has cooked off and now it's time to thicken it just a little bit (or not!). I used about a ¼ cup each of corn starch and cold water. Stir into the stew.






Bump the dome temp to 350°

I'm now going to add some of those canned biscuits that you find in the grocer's dairy case and cook until browned on top.






Man o man, is this good or what! 






*optional---I like to add any other leftovers from the fridge at this point. In this case it was some mushroom gravy and green beans.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 6, 2008)

mmmm, chicken and biscuits!


----------

